# Diseñar circuito para una descarga a tierra



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola. Bueno el fin de semana me surgio un problema con una camara de video montada en una grua. 
En el lugar donde estaba ubicada la grua teniamos los cables que iban a los proyectores y a la pared.

Al enchufar al cable que iban a los proyectores se producia una chispa. Y al enchufar la grua a corriente tomo un magnetismo impresionante. No se podia tocar que ya te daba esa patadita tan molesta.

Al cable que se enchufa a la pared le voy a poner un fusible asi me prevengo de quemar las cosas de la grua.

De aqui mis Preguntas.

Que circuito puedo hacer para que cuando yo enchufe a la pared el cable RCA no me tire esa descarga (chispa) a la Camara asi me prevengo de quemarle las salidas y que me deje parado todo el evento.?

Que puedo hacer para que no se produsca ese magnetismo. Y no le de esa patadita tan molesta al operador? (habia pensado en tirar un cable desde la grua hasta la pata del medio de los enchufes (tierra) pero estoy casi seguro que no esta conectada.

Que fusible me recomiendan poner? Un poco mas grande? bien limitado?

PD: La grua es toda de fierro


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

hola, no comprendo muy bien de que se trata pero si te da una descarga es que esa grua (nos e que tipo de grua es) no esta a tierra.
puede ser simplemente una fuga , si es metalica.

busca ua toma de tierra y pone (como corresponde) todo eso a tierra.

saludos


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, no comprendo muy bien de que se trata pero si te da una descarga es que esa grua (nos e que tipo de grua es) no esta a tierra.
> puede ser simplemente una fuga , si es metalica.
> 
> busca ua toma de tierra y pone (como corresponde) todo eso a tierra.
> ...



La grua es metalica.

Los enchufes no tienen tierra y por la ubicacion que tengo con la misma no puedo irme hasta otro enchufe.

La grua es similar a esta..







Lo que yo quiero hacer es ponerle un circuito al cable que va desde la camara al proyector por si el proyector o los cables que van hasta la grua reciben una descarga no me jodan la salida de la camara.

Lo del enchufe tiene que ser algo que se pueda enchufar al negativo o a algun lado y que se enchufe a algun metal de la grua para que le saque esta carga que hace que cada vez que toques la grua ya sepas que te va a dar una patadita.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

La patada que suelta es por que hay algun cable con polaridad invertida, lo ideal es revisar la instalacion electrica por que la fase esta cambiada por el neutro (ya sea en el cableado electrico de la grua o en la toma que la alimenta), haciendo que el chasis se carge

un fusible no te sirve... simplemente se va a fundir sin eliminar el problema, lo que tendrias que hacer es amarrar un conductor electrico y enterrarlo con un poste metalico en la tierra o como bien dices conectar el chasis al negativo... solo que estas 2 sugerencias las dejaria como ultima ultima ultima opcion, ya que puede haber un corto electrico muy grave que dañe alguno de tus equipos....


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

Ok. No sabia que era por lo de la polaridad invertida. Es raro.. debe estar invertido en el lugar porque en ningun lado tenemos este problema y nos pasa con todos nuestros equipos no solo con la grua... pero la grua es el mayor problema porque es toda de hierro y es donde mas te patea. Voy a chequear eso...

Con respecto al fusible, no era para que me saque el magnetismo. Si no por si me mandan mas tensión que salte y no me queme los equipos.

Y con respecto a lo del cable? que me salta una chispita cuando lo conecto y ya una vez me quemo una salida de una camara como puedo hacer para que no me queme nada?
(ahora conectamos primero a los proyectores y despues a la camara pero tengo miedo de que suceda lo mismo) Que circuito puedo armar para esto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Existen probadores de polaridad en el mercado, simplemente los conectas a la clavija y encienden unos focos que indican si la polaridad es correcta o si tiene algun fallo de que tipo es... son baratos y muy faciles de encontrar


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Existen probadores de polaridad en el mercado, simplemente los conectas a la clavija y encienden unos focos que indican si la polaridad es correcta o si tiene algun fallo de que tipo es... son baratos y muy faciles de encontrar



Para mi el problema es que no ahi masa en la pared. Como se podria solucionar eso?

(ahora recordando me acorde que tambien enchufamos en la otra punta del salon una camara con una notebook a corriente y la camara y el mouse te daba esa patada..


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Casi con seguridad tu problema es de polaridad y es meramente electrico.... un electricista debe poder repararlo.... 

Para medirlo puedes usar un multimetro en Volts AC y la otra punta clavarla en la tierra... el neutro deberia medir por debajo de 10V pero ideal 0V y la fase 120V, bueno... eso considerando que estes en mexico o el sistema electrico de tu pais sea como el norteamericano...


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

El lugar de grabacion no es mio ni puedo hacer nada alli solamente enchufarme. Se podria hacer algo?

Con respecto a lo otro, ahi algun circuito para el RCA?

PD: Soy de Argentina. La corriente es 220 volt


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

construye un cable de extension electrico pero pon los cables invertidos al llegar al contacto, eso en teoria deberia resolver el problema sin alterar la instalacion electrica de donde estes grabando...


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

OK. Con respecto a lo de la RCA. Cuando lo enchufo tira una chispita. Ya una vez me quemo una salida de una camara. Ahi algun circuito que se pueda hacer para que esta chispa no descarge en la camara y siga con su funcionamiento?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Si el problema es electrico invertir la polaridad deberia resolver todo lo demas.... la prueba esta en que solo te sucede ese error en esa localidad en especifico... o acaso lo del RCA siempre ha sucedido?

Si siempre te ha sucedido el problema es mas complejo y no creo que un circuito te sirva... algo dentro del proyector esta en corto y debes mandarlo reparar.... pero encontrar una solucion especifica depende de muchos factores que solo se pueden ver en campo.....


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Si el problema es electrico invertir la polaridad deberia resolver todo lo demas.... la prueba esta en que solo te sucede ese error en esa localidad en especifico... o acaso lo del RCA siempre ha sucedido?
> 
> Si siempre te ha sucedido el problema es mas complejo y no creo que un circuito te sirva... algo dentro del proyector esta en corto y debes mandarlo reparar.... pero encontrar una solucion especifica depende de muchos factores que solo se pueden ver en campo.....



Te repito, no tengo acceso a nada. Llego enchufo, proyectores todo es de ellos. Lo que yo quiero es proteger mi camara.. En ese lugar siempre nos paso lo del RCA. Yo lo que quiero es algo como la señal de IN a OUT pase directa, pero que la señal que trae el OUT (cable al proyector) no pase para el IN asi no me quema la entrada. Osea. Que permita que la señal valla pero no vuelva, y si esto no se puede, algo que limite la tensión del in y out, cosa que no se exeda y me queme la ficha. como que tampoco moleste si estan unidos en el out


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 23, 2009)

lo mas recomendable es revisar la instalacion electrica del lugar...

pero tienes el problema de no poder hacer cambios en su instalacion, asi que de todos modos te aconsejo que te consigas un probador como el que te recomienda chico3001 pero para 220 y asi sabras la situacion exacta de la instalacion electrica del lugar...

tal vez si usas trasformadores "aisladores" (isolation transformadorrmers), que son transformadores 1:1 pero los devanados de la entrada estan aislados de la salida... (entran 220 vca y salen 220 vca)...

tambien hay de estos transformadores para audio con entradas y salidas rca, lo que no se es si hay para video...

lo otro seria que usaras conexiones inalabricas...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

a ver , , yo me dedico a electricidad, si el lugar es como el que poones o sea con un jardin podrias tomar tierra.

PERO SI TE LEO TRANQUILO y esto va para los demas, a ver si le quieren /pueden dar una mano:
vos vas a donde cclientes distintos y no podes hacer NADA , llegas a la noche, dia de fiesta y no podes ponerte a mejorar nada de la instalacion, *si te pones en exquisito perdiste, no trabajas mas .*, podrias llevar un probador y lo que quieras pero si les decis que arreglen su instalacion te mandan a freir churros.

tenes una camara que es tu fuente de trabajo y va a ir conectada a donde el cliente, el tema de 220v no es problema, por que tenes 220v y listo, lo que queres es proteger tu camara, que no se le metan en la entrada de RCA nada.
al haber una fuga podes tener tension inducida o directa, tension de red que provenga de el otro equipo, el que te manda señal a tu camara.

como protegemos eso ?

1 ---- alguien que sepa de video nos puede decir como es la señal de entrada a esa camara?
ficha RCA .

es una señal con una portadora o algo asi ?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *si te pones en exquisito perdiste, no trabajas mas .*, podrias llevar un probador y lo que quieras pero si les decis que arreglen su instalacion te mandan a freir churros.



Exactamente. Encima no me darian ni bola. Lo que yo necesito es solucionar esto sin necesidad de pedirles nada. No tengo acceso a un jardin la imagen era para que vean como es la grua. Que podria hacer para solucionar esto? No se que fue lo que pidio Fernandob porque no entendi. Pero me explico un poco mejor. Lo que mas me preocupa es lo del RCA que si se me llega a joder mi herramienta de trabajo (es problema mio, por mas que me la allan quemado en el salon) yo necesito hacer algo para que todo funcione como hasta ahora pero que me proteja la salida de la camara. Con respecto a lo del magnetismo, no tengo tierra cerca.. Todos nuestros equipos vienen preparados para enchufar a tierra (pata del medio) y te repito, el problema es solo en un salon nunca nos habia pasado en otro.


PD: Podria llevar una maceta


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

hola, lo que puse es que uno que conozca de video (yo no se) , indique que señales usa tu equipo , asi se puede trabajar en eso.

por que no pones una foto de tu camara y cuales son lso cables que usa, o las entradas salidas que usa, asi nos damos mejor cuenta.

si se logra diseñar algo util podria ser un equipo interesante , para proteger equipos de video en general.

quizas un transformador de aislacion , o algun filtro supresor .yo disculpa pero como de video no se , y lo primero es saber con que tipo de señales estamso tratando .

saludos


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> por que no pones una foto de tu camara y cuales son lso cables que usa, o las entradas salidas que usa, asi nos damos mejor cuenta.



Aca pongo una foto de como es.


La que tengo que proteger es la RCA (unicamente video). La super tambien la uso pero no para el salon, se enchufa en un monitor incluido en la Grua.


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 23, 2009)

aca encontre unos transformadores aisladores para audio y video...

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=3110&sku=40479#tab=0

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/vb1rr.html

y aca explicaciones de los transformadores:

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/audio_isolator.html

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/groundloop/video_isolation.html

saludos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:
			
		

> tal vez si usas trasformadores "aisladores" (isolation transformadorrmers), que son transformadores 1:1 pero los devanados de la entrada estan aislados de la salida... (entran 220 vca y salen 220 vca)...
> 
> tambien hay de estos transformadores para audio con entradas y salidas rca, lo que no se es si hay para video...
> 
> ...



Estas se me hacen excelentes opciones.... no se me habia ocurrido lo de un transformador 1:1 y las conexiones inalambricas....


----------



## Pepinillo (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola que tal, yo tuve un problema similar con equipos de audio, video, y cómputo en eventos.

El principal problema se origina por no tener una tierra física en común, sobre todo cuando se encienden mas de una planta generadora se debe unificar las tierras para evitar tener un retorno que termine en tus aparatos haciendo un cortocircuito.

solución:

Conectarse todos a la misma tierra física indiscutiblemente por el bien de todos deben tener una barra a tierra en común.

De no ser así corren el riesgo de quemar cámaras, consolas y monitores interconectados por RCA.

Yo evitaría trabajar si me quemaran un aparato, pues pierdes mas de lo que cobrarías.


----------

